# WCA Scores App



## Herel (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have the pleasure to present the release of the WCA Scores App downloadable on Android on http://bit.ly/2ismF8A. It allows you to view your records, competitions, scores, and historics made during the official competitions.

Moreover, you have the possibility to follow your favorite cubers: Their records will be stored offline, as well as being informed with a notification if they beat their records.

I precise this app is open-source, without any commercial goal, and without any ads. (The source code is on  https://github.com/hereldev/niviel)

I am an amateur developer, so there may be some bugs, so don't hesitate to report it.

Have a nice day!

PS: I am not affiliated with the World Cube Association


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow, this is a really solid app. Nice work!

Code looks good too. Just curious, have you done Android development before? How long did this app take to write?


----------



## pglewis (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm personally not a fan of apps where a web-app solution will work. If apps were superior for things we do on the Internet we'd have been using them on our desktop platforms instead of browsers for the past 20 years... but we don't (I've long ditched my client email app for web-based email). Web based apps means only one fork for your application that works on all standards compliant platforms (assuming your app is standards compliant). 

Granted, HTML over HTTP is designed as a document delivery system that we're still trying to force into being an application delivery system in 2017, but that's another bone to pick.


----------



## Herel (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

Thank you for your answers

I have never done any Android development before, I don't a lot of experience in this environment. Moreover I made this app as an hobby, it took me 6 months to develop it.

Then, to answer to pglewis, I'd say I just made this app for fun and to add some features that the website doesn't support such as the offline functionality. However I totally agree with you on the fact that some desktop apps can be useless. I've also long ditched my client email app for web-based email.

Have a nice day!


----------



## pglewis (Jan 17, 2017)

Herel said:


> Then, to answer to pglewis, I'd say I just made this app for fun and to add some features that the website doesn't support such as the offline functionality. However I totally agree with you on the fact that some desktop apps can be useless. I've also long ditched my client email app for web-based email.



Yeah, I shouldn't take away from what you've accomplished... I haven't even looked at the app yet but I will. Just couldn't resist the temptation to push my "native apps only when there's no other option" religion.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 17, 2017)

A very nice app. 
Suggestions:

In the Followers page have an add button as it's not obvious how to follow people. 
When you click on Details of records could you list the comp as well as the times? 
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jan 18, 2017)

Very nice app, I am well impressed. Ditto ^ for suggestions


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 18, 2017)

I noticed that the competition list puts all non 3x3 competitions at the bottom of the list, regardless of their date.


----------



## Herel (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi, 
Again, thanks a lot for your answers. 

newtonbase, your suggestions could be interesting, but I haven't really understood the first one, could you more precise? 

For the second suggestion, it is an excellent idea!

Kit Clement, have you tried the option in the toolbar where you can choose what events you want to list? 

I hope I've answered to your questions. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 18, 2017)

Herel said:


> Kit Clement, have you tried the option in the toolbar where you can choose what events you want to list?



I'm not sure which feature you're referencing, I'm just stating that the "chronological order" setting for the competition list on any profile is not working correctly. Anyone who has been to a competition without competing in 3x3 will see that competition on the bottom of the list regardless of when the competition occurred.


----------



## Herel (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi,

Kit Clement, you're absolutely right, I've never noticed it before. I'll try to solve that and update the app as soon as I can.

Thanks a lot

Have a nice day!

PS: you may have noticed that English is not my native language. If there are any grammar or spelling mistakes, or the sentences are too formal, don't hesitate to tell it!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 18, 2017)

They should make cubecomps app


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 22, 2017)

Just got a PB notification for a competition I was at -- really like the page that tells you all of the rankings that improved!


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 22, 2017)

Herel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kit Clement, you're absolutely right, I've never noticed it before. I'll try to solve that and update the app as soon as I can.
> 
> ...



I really like this app! 

I did notice a couple very small English mistakes though. On the Profile screen of the introduction, it would probably be better to replace "historics" with "history." Also, on the Followers screen of the introduction, the "so as" is not really necessary. You can just say, "You can follow cubers to save their results offline..."


----------



## Calode (Jan 23, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> They should make cubecomps app



It exists

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simonesantarsiero.cubecomps


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 23, 2017)

Calode said:


> It exists
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simonesantarsiero.cubecomps


Oh haha thats great to hear.


----------



## Herel (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Kit Clement, I'm happy the PB notifications work ! 

I think I'll open a OneSkyApp account to offer the possibility for everyone to translate the app if they want in their native language

Have a nice day!


----------



## pjk (Jan 27, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> Just got a PB notification for a competition I was at -- really like the page that tells you all of the rankings that improved!


That's a cool feature. 

Just had a thought, is it possible to see rankings over time anywhere (on or off app)? For example, I want to see my 3x3 single ranking and my 4x4 average ranking over the last 10 years.


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 27, 2017)

This application is really cool. The ability to follow people is really nice.

GJ


----------

